# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  A.K. Ventouris (Απόστολος Βεντούρης)

## vinman

¶λλη μία εταιρεία που άνηκε σε κάποιο απο τα παιδιά του Κωνταντίνου Βεντούρη.
Εμφανίστηκε το 1989 με το θρυλικό Παναγία Τήνου στην κατοχή του...
Λίγο αργότερα εξαφανίστηκε για να επανέλθει όμως γρήγορα με άλλα πλοία και δρομολόγια για Ιταλία...
Για λίγο καιρό χάθηκε πάλι όσπου εμφανίστηκε με την εταιρεία c-linc στο Αιγαίο και μετά απο λίγο έγινε ο κυρίαρχος της Nel όπου είναι μέχρι και σήμερα.
Εδώ είναι το έντυπο του 1989 με τον Θρύλο της ΣυροΤηνοΜυκονίας!!! 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14020

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14021



Το 1993 βρίσκεται πλέον σε γραμμές της Αδριατικής με το πλοίο Anna V


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14022

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14023

----------


## vinman

Την αμέσως επόμενη χρονιά το Anna V διπλώνει και το Agia Methodia

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14024

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14025




Ενώ το 1995 απο Πάτρα προς Μπρίντιζι αναχωρούν τα Anna V και Igoumenitsa express


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14026


...και απο Ηγουμενίτσα το ¶γιος Βασίλειος..



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14027

----------


## sea_serenade

Vinman, είσαι τρελός ρε φίλε. Έχω μείνει άφωνος, λόγω τιμής.........

----------


## nikolas200

Να μαι και εγω σε αυτό το forum. Τι καταπληκτική δουλειά εχεις κάνει για την AK VENTOURIS

----------


## Νaval22

νομιζω πως του ταξιάρχη του πήγαιναν πολύ αυτά τα σινιάλα

----------


## Leo

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι γνώριζα τον παρελθόν του Ταξιάρχη, αλλά δεν το θυμάμαι με αυτά τα σινιάλα... όμως δεν θα απαρνηθώ τα όσα μου προσάπτετε .... και θα το πτοτιμίσω *έτσι*.  :Wink:

----------


## .voyager

To Arion, με το λογότυπο της AK Ventouris του Απόστολου Βεντούρη, έξω από την ξέρα Αρκούδι, στο Ιόνιο. Ένα ασυνήθιστο, ίσως, για την Πάτρα (μαζί με το Ραφαέλο της Vergina) πλοίο, στην πορεία του από Μπρίντιζι, γραμμή που εξυπηρέτησε για 3 περίπου χρόνια. Σκαναρισμένη photo.

----------


## sea_serenade

Τι θα γίνει σήμερα .voyager με την πάρτη σου??? Βάλθηκες να μας τρελάνεις??? Τι συλλεκτικά κομμάτια είναι αυτά που ανεβάζεις....!!!!

----------


## .voyager

Eίναι φώτος που περιμένουν πάνω από μια δεκαετία να τις μοιραστώ με κάποιον. Καιρό τώρα είχα υποσχεθεί να δημοσιεύσω και τώρα που έχω σκάνερ, το κάνω. Ο αδερφός μου πήρε βασικά  :Very Happy:

----------


## lefme

> To Arion, με το λογότυπο της AK Ventouris του Απόστολου Βεντούρη, έξω από την ξέρα Αρκούδι, στο Ιόνιο. Ένα ασυνήθιστο, ίσως, για την Πάτρα (μαζί με το Ραφαέλο της Vergina) πλοίο, στην πορεία του από Μπρίντιζι, γραμμή που εξυπηρέτησε για 3 περίπου χρόνια. Σκαναρισμένη photo.


Ταξίδευα σαν φοιτητής εκείνη την εποχή...παιδιά με πήγατε πολύ πισω... Στο Arion ήταν κάποιος καπτα-Γιάννης εκείνη την εποχή...τί να γινε αυτός ο άνθρωπος...

----------


## BOBKING

ένα ακόμη εύρημα σας το δίνω ένα αυτοκόλλητο την εποχή που η εταιρία είχε την κατοχή της το θρυλικό Πανάγια Τήνου ....Το χαρίζω στους λάτρεις της εταιρείας και σε όλους τους φίλους του ναυτιλία!!!!
img.png

----------

